# Plasma LG 42PX3RV-ZA con problemas de imagen



## Druchi (Abr 8, 2016)

Buenos días!

El otro día me empezó a fallar esta tv, un plasma lg 42px3rv-za. La cosa fue así: se estaba viendo perfectamente, pero cuando salían imágenes blancas o muy claras en la pantalla, la imagen parpadeaba, pero cuando salían imágenes normales u oscuras, se veía bien. Y una hora después o así, empezó a dar errores de imagen, quedándose la pantalla en negro o con rayas como interferencias. Todo eso sin apagarse la tv y el sonido se escuchaba perfecto. Entonces la apagué, y a otro día la volví a encender y durante unos 30 segundos se ve bien y luego empiezan otra vez los errores de imagen.

He estado leyendo casos parecidos y hay quien dice que aislando el panel de las tarjetas con papel de aluminio se soluciona (eso no lo entiendo), que si hay que cambiar las placas, etc...

Algún sospechoso habitual en estos casos?


----------



## naxito (Abr 8, 2016)

Por el tiempo de demora en fallar podria ser un condensador en la fuente de poder quisas


----------



## Druchi (Abr 8, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Por el tiempo de demora en fallar podria ser un condensador en la fuente de poder quisas



Acabo de comprobar los electrolíticos con un esr meter y parece que están bien, de todos modos pongo aquí los valores, cambiarías alguno?

270uf 450v ->0,11
270uf 450v ->0,10
47uf 63v ->0,53
820uf 250v ->0,033
470uf 100v ->0,022
470uf 100v ->0,022
470uf 16v ->0,139
3300uf 10v ->0,017
3300uf 10v ->0,016
3300uf 10v ->0,008
3300uf 10v ->0,004
47uf 63v ->0,71
470uf 35v ->0,003
470uf 35v ->0,003
47uf 63v ->0,70
3300uf 10v ->0,012
220uf 100v ->0,04
100uf 50v ->0,115
47uf 63v ->0,57
10uf 50v ->2,05
2,2uf 50v ->2,77
1000uf 25v ->0,044
1000uf 25v ->0,065
470uf 35v ->0,065
10uf 63v ->2,78
47uf 63v ->0,71


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 8, 2016)

Comprueba los voltajes de la fuente de alimentación, ademas de VA, VS, Vsc, -Vy, y Z-bias en las placas Y-SUS y Z-SUS.

Los voltajes recomendados por el fabricante deberían estar pegados en una etiqueta en la parte superior derecha de tu televisor una vez que le sacas la tapa trasera.

A revisar y monitorear los voltajes. Quizás tienes algún valor inestable que es necesario corregir.

PD: Baja este documento y ve desde la página 41.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 8, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Comprueba los voltajes de la fuente de alimentación, ademas de VA, VS, Vsc, -Vy, y Z-bias en las placas Y-SUS y Z-SUS.
> 
> Los voltajes recomendados por el fabricante deberían estar pegados en una etiqueta en la parte superior derecha de tu televisor una vez que le sacas la tapa trasera.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el documento. He estado leyendolo y tengo dos preguntas:
1- Entiendo que para medir esos voltajes, la tv tiene que estar encendida con una imagen blanca (supongo que valdrá una opción que tiene en el menú que la deja blanca o casi blanca del todo). Cuando tengo que medir las resistencias, la masa la puedo coger de donde sea? por ejemplo de un pin GND de cualquier conector?
2- La parte del osciloscopio es indispensable? Porque no dispongo de tal aparato..


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 8, 2016)

Para dar respuesta:

1- El TV tiene que estar encendido, e idealmente procesando imágenes en un funcionamiento normal. La idea sería que al presentar la falla que describes, monitorees qué voltaje(s) se caen o si por el contrario se mantienen estables. En cuanto a los TP de las resistencias, se debe conectar cada extremo del multímetro en uno y otro terminal de la resistencia. Eso es todo. Yo las medía con precaución con unos caimanes y así me evitaba hacer un puente con los puntales del multímetro.

2- El osciloscopio puede ser un buen instrumento para corroborar señales, pero para los voltajes que necesitas medir por ahora, sólo te basta con el multímetro.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 9, 2016)

Vale, ya he medido y los voltajes de VS, VA, VSC y Vy están estables y al valor que indica la etiqueta (bueno 0,1 o 0,2v por debajo), pero cuando parpadea la imagen y eso siguen estables, no hay caídas.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 9, 2016)

Mide por si acaso Z-bias en la tarjeta Z-SUS y ve si pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 9, 2016)

Es que en la etiqueta del plasma, donde tendría que poner el valor de Z-bias no lo pone, pone N/A


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 9, 2016)

Por el síntoma que describes y tal como dice un colega más arriba, esta falla podría estar asociada a condensadores con problemas. 

Como son baratos, valdría la pena reemplazarlos en grupo o todos de inmediato (según tu preferencia) y ver si persiste la falla.

En lo personal, le daría prioridad de cambio a todos los que te marcan por sobre 2,00 según tu medición de ESR.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 10, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Por el síntoma que describes y tal como dice un colega más arriba, esta falla podría estar asociada a condensadores con problemas.
> 
> Como son baratos, valdría la pena reemplazarlos en grupo o todos de inmediato (según tu preferencia) y ver si persiste la falla.
> 
> En lo personal, le daría prioridad de cambio a todos los que te marcan por sobre 2,00 según tu medición de ESR.



Vale, cambiaré los que dan mas de 2,00 de la fuente. 
He aprovechado y tras estar quitando tornillos 10 minutos (no escatimaron en tornillos en esta tv), he quitado la placa Y-SUS que a parte de la fuente es la que pienso que lleva mas "carga", y he comprobado también los condensadores electrolíticos que lleva, y diría que tiene unos cuantos con una ESR un tanto alta aunque sean de pocos uf. Éstos son los electrolíticos de la Ysus:
10uf 250v-> 57 
100uf 50v-> 8,63
10uf 350v-> 5,87
10uf 350v-> 9,83
10uf 350v-> 9,77
100uf 50v-> 4,36
10uf 250v-> 0,97
10uf 350v-> 0,88
10uf 350v-> 4,11
150uf 250v-> 0,062
150uf 250v-> 0,073
150uf 250v-> 0,088
150uf 250v-> 0,052
150uf 250v-> 0,072
330uf 25v-> 0,085
330uf 25v-> 0,092

Por cierto alguien me dice  como se sacan los cables flex de la placa zsus? Porque me da miedo cargarme algun cable y los conectores no tienen pinta de que se levanten ni nada. Dejo unas fotos del conector en cuestion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2016)

tienen una travita, primero de desliza la traba y el flex queda suelto


----------



## Druchi (Abr 11, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tienen una travita, primero de desliza la traba y el flex queda suelto



Dónde la tiene? Cómo hay que deslizarla? He probado y no lo consigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2016)

¿que no la ves?, ,para a ver si tomo la foto y le pongo una flecha



la pestaña donde apunta la flecha ,la tiras al mismo tiempo de ambos extremos y el flez queda 
suelto,no tironees el flex ,solo las pestañas,
cuando se mueve el flex queda liberado


----------



## Druchi (Abr 16, 2016)

Bueno, pues ya he cambiado los condensadores que tenían altas esr y sigue igual. Alguna idea mas?

Edit: Bueno pues ahora directamente ni enciende. Suena el relé, intenta encender, pero se protege y se apaga con el led rojo, y ya no vuelve a encender. Esto va de mal en peor


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 16, 2016)

Asegúrate de:

- Haber conectado bien todos los cables.
- Haber soldado correctamente los condensadores que reemplazaste.
- Monitorear los voltajes que mediste en un principio luego del cambio de los condensadores.

Como pregunta adicional: ¿de casualidad no revisaste la tarjeta Z-SUS midiendo el ESR en los condensadores de esa placa?


----------



## Druchi (Abr 16, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Asegúrate de:
> 
> - Haber conectado bien todos los cables.
> - Haber soldado correctamente los condensadores que reemplazaste.
> ...



El caso es que la he encendido la primera vez y seguía igual. Entonces la he apagado, luego he vuelto a probar otra vez y ya no ha encendido.
Los cables y los condensadores nuevos están bien puestos, me aseguro mucho de ello.
Revisé los pocos condensadores que lleva la Z-sus, y estaban todos bien con baja ESR.

Edit: He medido Va y Vs en la placa, y no se llegan a levantar en ningún momento los voltajes


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 16, 2016)

Entiendo que VA y VS no te aparece con las demás tarjetas conectadas. Si pruebas la fuente desvinculada de las demás tarjetas, y al darle el pulso de encendido a la fuente, ¿te aparece VA y VS? (al menos debería aparecer VA, porque para que aparezca VS creo que hay que hacer un puente entre VS_ON y STBY).

En caso que no aparezca VA ni VS, y con la fuente desconectada de todo, mide con el multímetro en la posición de diodos entre VS y GND; y VA y GND (en el conector de salida de la fuente). Si en alguno de los dos casos, te marca cortocircuito, tienes algún o algunos MOSFET cortocircuitados y por eso no se estarían levantando esos voltajes.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2016)

Bueno, pues con las placas desconectadas de la fuente si tengo VA y VS, y se queda el led en verde, "encendido". Eso significa que el problema está en la Ysus o en la Zsus? Me inclino mas por la Ysus y no se por que... Puedo probar conectando todo menos la ysus a ver si se protege?


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 17, 2016)

Con eso descartamos la fuente. 

Tendrías que ver primero si la Y-SUS y Z-SUS se alimentan directamente desde la fuente o si la Y-SUS se alimenta a través de la Z-SUS (en algunos modelos LG, es así). Si fuera el segundo caso, podrías desvincular la Y-SUS, y probar todo menos la Y-SUS. El TV debería tener audio, pero sin imagen o con la imagen en negativos/debilitada. También podrías hacer esa prueba con la Z-SUS y la Y-SUS desconectadas, también deberías tener sólo audio.

Finalmente, te recomiendo que ahora midas con el multímetro en posición de diodos (con TODO desconectado), en el conector de la Y-SUS que le trae alimentación VS (y quizás VA) desde la fuente, y ver si tienes corto entre VS y GND; VA y GND (ver foto del conector). Si tienes corto en alguno de esos casos, tienes el corto en la Y-SUS. Por cierto, yo también creo que tienes el problema ahí.

A todo esto, podrías subir algunas fotos de tus placas, para poder ver mejor tu problema.

Suerte.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2016)

Tanto la Ysus como la Zsus se alimentan desde la fuente, vamos, que no van "juntas". Entonces no puedo dejar solo desconectada la Ysus y probar?
Se me olvidó comentar en el post anterior que hice la prueba ver si tenía corto, pero lo hice en la fuente. Ahora después lo haré en la Ysus.

También subiré unas fotos, que no me había dado cuenta de que no había subido ninguna.

Y gracias por la ayuda, a ver si la echamos a funcionar otra vez!


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 17, 2016)

Sí, si puedes dejar desconectada la Y-SUS y probar.

Ahí comentas.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2016)

Bueno, pues he probado con la placa Ysus desconectada y la Zsus conectada, y no salta. Luego he probado con la Ysus conectada y la Zsus desconectada, y no salta. Con las dos conectadas, salta.
He medido continuidad en la Ysus en VA y VS con GND y no tengo. He medido también en la fuente en el conector que va a la Zsus y en vcc con gnd si que tengo (lo he marcado en una foto).
Adjunto unas fotos. No se ven muy claras porque no hay mucha luz, pero se pueden ver.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 17, 2016)

Si sacas ese cable de la Z-SUS y mides continuidad allí entre VS/GND; VA/GND; +5V/GND, ¿tienes corto?

Si no lo tienes, entonces tu problema estaría en la fuente, algún componente se resiente con todas las cargas conectadas. Tendrás que buscar componentes con cortos/desvalorizados allí.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2016)

No, en la Zsus no tengo continuidad entre vs-gnd, va-gnd ni 5v-gnd.
Entonces es la fuente que no puede con todo? Y alguna idea de por donde empezar a comprobar? Algún sospechoso habitual?


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 17, 2016)

Es bastante raro este problema. 

En los modelos LG suele fallar mucho la Y-SUS. De hecho, tengo desde hace un tiempo un plasma de 42 pulgadas sin poder reparar por falta de repuestos (y que quemó los IGBT de la Y-SUS y Z-SUS), pero ese no es el único problema, ya que al reemplazarlos los sigue quemando. Ahí la tengo arrumbada todavía.

En tu caso, tendrás que ir revisando el secundario de la fuente. Me extraña ese corto entre Vcc y GND que tienes allí, ve si D402 (que sale en la foto que subiste) está en corto. Si tienes suerte, podrás encontrar el esquemático de la fuente en base a su numeración para empezar a revisar posibles sospechosos.

Suerte.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2016)

No he tenido suerte y no he encontrado el esquema, así que iré comprobando un poco a ojo. Ya iré poniendo si veo algo raro.

Durante la semana no he podido mirar nada, pero hoy he vuelto a comprobar y me he dado cuenta de que el corto entre Vcc y GND no es tal, sino que "pita" durante un par de segundos solo. Es decir, el multímetro marca casi 0 y es cuando pita, pero va subiendo progresivamente y entonces deja de pitar. El otro día no me di cuenta porque estaba sin luz y no me fijé bien. Así que vuelvo a no saber por donde puede estar el fallo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2016)

eso es porque se carga o descarga  algun capacitor que esta entre gnd y vcc ,si el del filtro de la fuente


----------



## Chatovik (Abr 25, 2016)

que tal.!
quisiera agregar algun comentario.

-1°En la fuente seria bueno revisar con lupa las soldaduras. mas bien en la zonas recalentadas, repasarlas y probar.

luego si no es el caso;

-2°Tomar de forma aislada las placas, si se dispone, y alimentarlas con alguna fuente  y medir caida de voltaje y, si no es significativa, posteriormente intercalar amperimetro y pasar los datos tomados.

No conozco mucho los valores de consumo de esas placas mencionadas, por las dudas, si alguno lo sabe que corrija este método, para no dañar las fuentes alternativas

Pero en definitiva, si esas placas miden los valores standars, tu problema esa en la fuente sin duda.

Espero haber dado una mano


----------



## Druchi (Abr 29, 2016)

Perdón por no contestar antes, no me ha llegado el aviso y no lo había visto.

Chatovik, las soldaduras las he revisado tal y como has dicho, y están bien, pero de todas formas les he dado un repaso a algunas.
Y probar las placas con otra fuente... pues por desgracia no tengo ninguna, así que no puedo probarlas.

Alguien me podría mandar el esquema de la fuente? Lo he buscado pero no termino de encontrarlo.

Gracias!


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 10, 2021)

Druchi dijo:


> Vale, cambiaré los que dan mas de 2,00 de la fuente.
> He aprovechado y tras estar quitando tornillos 10 minutos (no escatimaron en tornillos en esta tv), he quitado la placa Y-SUS que a parte de la fuente es la que pienso que lleva mas "carga", y he comprobado también los condensadores electrolíticos que lleva, y diría que tiene unos cuantos con una ESR un tanto alta aunque sean de pocos uf. Éstos son los electrolíticos de la Ysus:
> 10uf 250v-> 57
> 100uf 50v-> 8,63
> ...





Druchi dijo:


> Bueno, pues con las placas desconectadas de la fuente si tengo VA y VS, y se queda el led en verde, "encendido". Eso significa que el problema está en la Ysus o en la Zsus? Me inclino mas por la Ysus y no se por que... Puedo probar conectando todo menos la ysus a ver si se protege?


Yo hice la.misma prueba
1- encendí la TV con todas las tarjetas conectadas y media voltajes de salida hacia la MAIN y va y va, y me median sin problema al cabo de 10 segundos, se caen los voltajes, procedí a desconectar la YSUS y encendí nuevamente el TV , y ahora los voltajes se quedarán estables ya no cayeron , revise la YSUS y los igbt estaban dañados junto a otro transistor,que está en el disipador,los cambie y la TV encendio sin problema , se calentaba mucho en la parte de dónde está la ysus lo sentía en el panel, al cuarto día de trabajo la TV se apagó  el hice las mismas pruebas y ahora resulta que tres electrolíticos pero de la ZSUS y los igbt están dañados los cambiare espero que con esto quede lista amigo.
Hola qué tal amigos!Checa los igbt de ysus a mi me dejó de funcionar y los igbt estaban dañados los reemplazo y encendió mi TV , pero al parecer los condensadores de la zsus estaban un poco dañados por que duró cuánto días trabajando después se apagó , nuevamente pero al revisar las tarjeta ahora la zsus tiene cuatro condensadores que me marcan continuidad quitando los de la placa y los igbt y unos diodos que tiene, espero que con esto quede lista .


----------



## Troke (Dic 24, 2022)

Buenas, mi padre tiene un plasma LG 42PX3RV-ZA, el problema que tiene es que al encender la TV, el sonido suena correctamente, pero la imagen parpadea unos 10 ó 15 minutos y posteriormente se estabiliza y se ve perfectamente, ¿sabéis que puede ser para repararlo?
Con todo tipo de imágenes no solo con fondos blancos.

Enlazo un video.

Gracias a todos.
Vídeo LG


----------

